# Cubicaje para bajos de car audio



## Jose Bladimir Navarro (Ene 9, 2008)

Hola a todos los amigos de este foro.

primero que todo quiero decir que he revisado bastante la información contenida en los temas de este foro y no he encontrado información referente a la siguiente pregunta.

Como he dicho en otras ocaciones soy aficionado y fanatico del car audio y deseo que alguien me ayude a diseñar las cajas acusticas para 6 bajos de 12 pulgadas.  segun algunas averiguaciones que he hecho, existe una formula para determinar el cubicaje la cual he podido saber es la siguiente:

base x altura x profundidad x 35.32, la cual nos da la medida del cubicaje en pies cubicos para un solo bajo, me explico, un solo cajon para un solo bajo.

lo que se se es que no es lo mismo instalar un bajo que dos o tres, si un bajo pide 1.5 pies cubicos, dos no necesitan 3 pies ni 3 necesitarian 4.5 pies, si estoy mal que alguien me explique.

lo que me interesa saber y quiero que me colaboren es en la formula para determinar o mejor para saber cuantos bajos de una sola medida puedo ubicar en un solo cajon de una medida especifica.

de antemano muchas gracias por su colaboracion.

Att.

El Propio BLACHO.


----------



## Pablo16 (Ene 9, 2008)

Hola José. No tengo la respuesta a la pregunta de la formula, pero he visto que cuando se ponen 2 o mas woofers en un solo cajón van con una division física entre cada uno, es como si cada uno tuviera su caja propia y así te ahorras el problema que mencionas.
Osea que no interfieren entre sí, en caso de ser 2 bajos, seria como tener 2 cajas pegadas.

Solo un comentario 

Saludos.


----------



## Jose Bladimir Navarro (Ene 10, 2008)

Muchas gracias por tu comentario pablo, asi tengo instalado mi sonido, pero he visto diseños como los que pregunto, ocupan menos espacio y caben mayor cantidad de elementos.

El Propio BLACHO.


----------



## Pablo16 (Ene 10, 2008)

Jose Bladimir Navarro dijo:
			
		

> lo que se se es que no es lo mismo instalar un bajo que dos o tres, si un bajo pide 1.5 pies cubicos, dos no necesitan 3 pies ni 3 necesitarian 4.5 pies, si estoy mal que alguien me explique.



Entonces como se ocupa menos espacio? no entiendo jeje igual no soy experto en audio.


----------



## Jose Bladimir Navarro (Ene 11, 2008)

bueno pablo te cuento, aca en mi tierrita montaron un sonido con solo cuatro bajos en una camineta santa fe, el sistema fue diseñado un cubo dentro de otro cubo, osea un cubo pequeño que sostiene los cuatro bajos dentro de un cubo mas grande para formar el reflex.

el cubo donde se encuentran los cuatro bajos no tiene un tamaño superior a 4 pies cubicos y no te imaginas como suena de duuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrooooooo.

ese cubicaje fue hallado mediante formula la cual no ha sido posible que me la regalen.

existe otro carro montado con los mismos 4 bajos pero en cajon individual, mismos amplificador, misma marca de woofers, cajones individuales de 1.8 pies y no suena ni la mitad del anterior.

he ahi el detalle

El Propio BLACHO.


----------



## Pablo16 (Ene 11, 2008)

Ya entiendo ahora, esta muy ingeniosa la forma en que montaron esos 4 woofer.

 He visto que mencionan mucho la pagina web de pcpaudio con respecto a fórmulas, la verdad es que la he leido pero muy rapido asi que no estoy seguro de que sea lo que tu buscas. Igual ya la leiste...

Si encuentras esa formulaa me cuentas, suena muy interesante (y muy duro por lo que dices )

Saludos.


----------



## elmanzano (Feb 27, 2008)

Que tal Blacho,  soy nuevo en el foro pero igual que tu soy aficionado al car audio, yo creo poder ayudarte si me dices que bajos son con los que quieres trabajar y que vehiculo es en el que los quieres instalar, a partir de eso podemos planear una buena caja, si hay espacio, ventilada que suene durisimo

saludos y espero poder ayudarte


atte. Jaime Ruiz


----------



## Jose Bladimir Navarro (Feb 29, 2008)

hola elmanzano, los bajos son marca POWER BASS de la referencia S-12D, y el carro es un mazda 323 HS

muchas gracias.

El Propio BLACHO.


----------



## elmanzano (Feb 29, 2008)

que tal blacho
estaba revisando los bajos, en tu auto la manera de que suenen mas fuerte seria armar un bafle en forma de pared de mas o menos 6.8cu.ft pero para eso tendrias que retirar el asiento trasero y te quitaria la visibilidad hacia atras, en cuanto potencia para esos bajos necesitas por lo menos un amplificador de 2000watts rms estable a 2 ohms o bien 3 de 600watts rms estables a 1 ohm para alimentar de suficiente potencia a los bajos. , pero esto tomando en cuenta que ya posees los bajos de otra manera existe una marca de bajos que yo en lo personal he probado con excelentes resultados y creo que con 3 de ellos seria suficiente como para asombrar a cuanta gente regunte por tu equipo de baja frequencia 
si decides trabajar con los powerbass me avisas y ya te mando el diseño dibujado y cheques que realmente entre en tu auto. otra cosa el puerto de entonacion del cajon tendrias que hacerlo con "aeroports"   que es en lugar de tubos de pvc, de plastico pero con formas redondeadas, tanto adentro como afuera eso le reduce en mucho el ruido del aire dejando sonar unicamente el bajeo. esto, en alguna tienda de car audio lo podras encontrar, para que te des una idea de como son los "aeroports" en los cajones pre-fabricados de kicker vienen ilustrados.
saludos

atte. Jaime Ruiz


----------



## Jose Bladimir Navarro (Mar 4, 2008)

Hola elmanzano.

muchas gracias por tu respuesta, pero me encantaria que me explicaras como es el cuento de la pared.  en el baul del carro me cabe el cajon de 6.8 pies.

te agradeceria me enviaras el dibujo del que hablas y yo trataria de ajustarlo al vehiculo.

ya decidi trabajar con los bajos powerbass por su potencia y en especial por su amortiguacion, de ser necesario preferiria comprar uno o dos amplificador adicionales de la misma potencia (osea el powerbass XA-1500D), es de los mejores que he podido constatar. http://www.powerbassusa.com/products/amplificadorfiers/xa_class_d.html

Y por ultimo me gustaria que me dieras un concejo, sera mejor colocarle cuatro bajos de quince pulgadas de la serie 3XL-15D, http://www.powerbassusa.com/products/subwoofers/3xl_subwoofers.html o me quedo con los seis de doce que tengo?

muchas gracias

El Propio BLACHO.


----------



## elmanzano (Mar 4, 2008)

blacho

 ya que me mencionas que puedes ajustar las formas, construye 3 cajas ventiladas de 2.2 pies cubicos cada una y en cada una de las mismas pon 2 bajos y a cada caja ponle 1 aeroport de 4" X 6.5" que sea de preferencia madera MDF de 19mm, con respecto a lo de los bajos de 15" 6 de 12" mueven mas masa de aire que 4 de 15" por lo tanto te recomiendo mejor los 6 bajos que ya posees, en cuanto al amplificador xa-1500d no he trabajado con esa marca pero se ve que puede dar buenos resultados, si tu objetivo es obtener el maximo SPL utiliza uno de esos amplificador por cada 2 bajos que instales y con la caja que te estoy recomendando que realmente son 3 de 2.2 pies cubicos te aseguro que te van a detectar desde mucha distancia e incluso puedes obtener muy buen lugar en competencias de SPL en lo personal esa caja la he probado con bajos similares a los tuyos con muy buenos resultados, hice el test de frequencia y poder para tu caja y debe de andar levantando ya con la ganacia en cabina aprox. 150db pero prometeme que no vas a manejar con esa cantidad de ruido detras de ti por que puedes perder el sentido y chocar y no queremos que eso pase, como recomendacion final la bateria de tu auto remplazala por una de gel de la marca de tu eleccion y utiliza cable calibre 0 para los amplificador para que esten bien alimentados.

Hacer un cajon en pared es cerrar la mitad del auto y armar dentro de el el cajon pero ya que me cuentas que cabe en el baul los 6.8 pies tienes la completa libertad de hacerlo en las formas que tu quieras siempre y cuando respetes el cubicaje recomendado

saludos
atte. Jaime Ruiz


----------



## Jose Bladimir Navarro (Mar 5, 2008)

Muchas gracias jaime, tendre en cuenta tus observaciones.

Atentemente.

El Propio BLACHO.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 8, 2008)

Cubicaje no eh lo mismo que volumen?
Que palabra ma fera. Saludos


----------



## maxep (Mar 25, 2008)

comprarto nomas   http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/rftech/box_wizard.asp


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 25, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Cubicaje no eh lo mismo que volumen?
> Que palabra ma fera. Saludos



Venía yo para decir lo mismo.
No sé si es lo mismo, no sé si exista la palabra.
En todo caso sería "litraje", pero por "cubicaje" puedo hablar de metros cúbicos, de amperes cúbicos, salchichas cúbicas, etc...

Me voy porque tengo que poner una alfombra y tengo que medir el "cuadraje" de tapiz que necesito.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 25, 2008)

Exelente maxep.


----------



## Jose Bladimir Navarro (Mar 31, 2008)

hola maxep, francisco galarza y caralapalida.

es tan sencillo como ir a google y escribir la palabra CUBICAJE, y veran la cantidad de paginas encontradas con esta palabra.

adicionalmente no se nos debe olvidar que el castellano es muy variable y existen aquellas palabras que se denominan regionalismos y de las cuales ya muchas aparecen en la academia de la real lengua española.

de todas maneras muchas gracias por el sarcasmo, pero les recomendaria investigar un poco antes de emitir conceptos.

hasta la proxima.

El Propio BLACHO.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 31, 2008)

jua jua juaaaaa... Tiene razon http://www.cubicaje.com/


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 31, 2008)

Acá en Argentina, todos dicen "foco" en lugar de "lámpara", y a nuestra presidente de la nación, todos le dicen precident*a*.
No digo que yo sea perfecto ni mucho menos, pero la sociedad tiende a hablar cada vez peor y yo me incluyo.

Bueno, ya sé que es un comentario desubicado, perdón, pero tenía que hacerlo.


----------



## djaficionado (Ene 30, 2009)

para bladimir navarro espero que te hayan servido los comentarios de los demas usuarios.

Yo me he vuelto un aficionado de car audio para sonido externo y tengo una grancantidad de dudas que no se si me ayudarian a responder.

1 tengo un vehiculo tercel toyota de 1998
me he identificado mucho con la marca boss y la serie chaos de los cuales tengo 
un amplificadorcicador 800 rms 4 canales y solo utilizo 2 canales para 2 drives Na de 100 rms  de 8ohms respectivamente y 2 super brillos hp de 600 watts 300 rms de 4ohms

uno de 2000 rms 4 canales de los cuales solo estoy utilizando 2 para 4 medios bajos de 8 pulgadasde 600 watts de la marca mte audio entonces suena bien en cuanto a sonido medios y altos se refiere pero no estoy muy seguro si esta variante de ohm en mis diferentes articulos tiene repercusiones en el desembolbimiento de los amplificador y cual seria la mejor manera de conectarlos

por otro lado no tengo un sonido bajo que acompañe a mis altos y medios 
tengo un amplificador 1500 rms d monobloque y no se exactamente que bajos necesito en este momento tengo 2 suwofers de 12" de 700 de la marca clarion pero quiero cambiarlos y quisiera acesoria para no dejarme llevar por los vendedores de las tiendas y toma en cuenta que estoy indesiso si sera mejor 4 subwofers de 12" si es que caben ( y eso es otra pregunta)o 2 de 15" porque me han dicho que la capacidad de mi maletero no da para bajos de 18" tengo otras dudas pero porfavor les pido que me ayuden a respondes estas, no quiero competir ni nada de eso simplemente que me gusta esto del car audio y aca en panama hay sitios donde los autos llegan y cada un pone sus equipos de audios hasta que a una hora estipulada se sintonisan una misma emisora que es de la preferencia de todos los presentes les pido que me ayuden porfavor agradeciendo de antemanos 
wilfredo batista 
panama


----------



## yanes.angel (Jun 7, 2009)

Buen Dia.

Yo necesito alguien que me de información de como hacer un cajon para un bajo de forma invertida.... Osea que el iman del bajo este hacia a fuera.....

El bajo es un T9515-44 de MTX 15"


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 7, 2009)

Para empezar, da exactamente igual si ponemos el parlante con el cono viendo hacie afuera que hacia adentro del cajón.

Aqui no se aplica la ley del minimo esfuerzo. "No Hacer Nada Y Esperar Todo A Cambio"

No especificas que cajon quieres usar. Si quieres aprender, date una una vuelta por este Link donde te explican como usar un programa que calcula el "cubicaje" de los cajones para cuialquier bocina.

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/tutwinISD/tut.html#NUEVO

Necesitarás los parametros Tielle-Small. Si quieres saber que es eso: http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/analisis_altavoces/thiele.htm

Si realmente tienes el deseo de hacerlo, vas a poder. Yo aprendi a hacerlo de igual manera.

Suerte y saludos.

PD: Se me olvidaba, hay mucha información al respecto en este mismo foro.


----------



## ekeco (Feb 12, 2010)

hola gente soy nuevo en el foro, quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar, coloque un woofer B52 12" elw 1012 en mi fiat 128 con una caja cerrada hecha a ojo porque nunca pude conceguir los litros que necesito para hacerle una caja ventilada, mi pregunta es si alguien tiene esa informacion o por lo menos me puede recomendar los litro y el diametro de la ventilacion. desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## hambsound (Mar 17, 2010)

eso depende de la marca que son los bajos y segun lo que queres hacer con las frecuencias y segun el carro

si va ha colocar un bajo en un cajon sea invertido o no se tiene que fijar en la polaridad teniendo en cuenta el cubicaje


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 17, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> da exactamente igual si ponemos el parlante con el cono viendo hacie afuera que hacia adentro del cajón.



Si lo colocas "al revés" (imán hacia exterior) te ahorras los litros que puede ocupar el woofer dentro de la caja. Ademas para mi no es ni muy "acústico" ni muy estético que digamos.


----------

